# Any shows in VA?



## coltwells57 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am looking to start doing some pulls or any other events with my bullys but cannot find anything local. I live in Suffolk, VA and would like to find people who participate in events to show me about these events.


----------



## RED EPIC KENNELZ (Aug 16, 2010)

*hello*

hey whats going on man ,i am new on here, but i live in chesapeake va, and figured it would be cool if we were to meet up one day, i have rednose pits, and i have been trying to link up with pitbull owners here in va,registered pitbulls that is. my email is [email protected] hit me up,.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're looking for shows to attend, your best bet would be to visit the websites of the various APBT registries, like Redirecting..., www.adbadog.com or for ASTs American Kennel Club - akc.org From these websites, you can search for shows in your area in various events such as Conformation, Obedience, Agility, Weightpull (AKC doesn't hold WP events), and you can search for a particular month, or view the whole calendar year for the event(s) you're looking to view. Are your dogs registered, and if so, what registry? You'd be better off, in my opinion, searching within the registry your dogs are registered with. Especially if you're looking to possibly breed at a later date, or looking for a potential new pup. I didn't see a post by you in the Introduction forum, so if you don't mind, please go there and post your introduction. I do hope you plan on continuing your membership here. Would love to get to know you more, and possibly see pictures of your current dogs, which you can post in the pictures forum. You'll need a web-based photo sharing program such as Photobucket or Picasa or something similiar in order to share your pictures. When you do so, you'll want to copy the Image code and paste it in your post here on GP. You'll want to make sure your pictures are resized to medium size so that they'll fit here and not take up too much space on the screen, lol. You can do that by going to that particular picture, and clicking Edit (on your photo sharing program), and then click resize. It should show the current size of the pic, and then give you a drop-down menu to resize to from Tiny to Full Screen. You'll want to select Medium as that will be just the right size for everyone's viewing pleasure. If you need any help with anything, please be sure to ask, as that's why we're here. I hope I've helped you out some. Good luck in your future endeavors, and I look forward to interacting more with you in the future.


----------

